
Why Crystal? - sdogruyol
http://serdardogruyol.com/why-crystal/
======
r-w
This looks really cool. However, I have to wonder whether performance is the
main reason projects use languages other than Ruby. I’ve heard a lot about Go,
for instance, being an especially stable language, especially when it comes to
error handling.

~~~
sdogruyol
Most of the times 'Yes'

------
fka
I am a JavaScript Developer. I built Kamber on Kemal which is a static blog
server ([http://github.com/f/kamber](http://github.com/f/kamber)).

I'm not familiar with statically typed languages as a JS dev. Despite this, it
was very easy to develop even I'm not good at statically typed languages, and
it is too fast. When you compare Kamber to Jekyll it's 15x faster, doesn't
require a server. And it's fully compatible to Heroku with a simple buildpack.

------
rosylilly
Sounds good. I love crystal too <3

